# Provocative Threads...Why You Should Avoid Them...



## Bubbsie (Oct 21, 2017)

Chocolate Eclairs...Tesco milk chocolate Viennese biscuit thins...Lotus biscoff ...Lyons viscount mint chocolate  biscuits ...Tesco vanilla Viennese biscuit thins ...hand made chocolate truffles...cream filled doughnuts....toasted mars bar sandwiches...that's why you should avoid them...I made the mistake of viewing this thread yesterday...now...as a result of that I am showered...dressed...about to jump in the car & go get me some... hoping I can restrict myself to the relatively low carb Eclairs...I have no idea who the originator of this thread is...well I do...but in view of the new user guidelines ...not sure if I can name them...the other contributors...or indeed the thread  itself...I blame those who posted there  (they know who they are) for any demise in my blood sugar management.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 21, 2017)

Well anything with Tesco in the title is no probelm to me as I rarely shop there.
Fresh cream eclairs I can buy at my local convenience, so that it is a 10-15 min walk there and back.


----------



## grainger (Oct 21, 2017)

Just tell yourself you can only buy some if you walk there 

Admittedly I added a few of these items to my weekly shop delivery after reading that thread too!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 21, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Well anything with Tesco in the title is no probelm to me as I rarely shop there.
> Fresh cream eclairs I can buy at my local convenience, so that it is a 10-15 min walk there and back.


Didn't buy the eclairs grovesy...20,2 carbs each...had an hours walk with Harry...stopped bought some Cadburys chocolate mini rolls 13.2 each...some Dark Chocolate Digestive Thins 3.8 carbs each...got home...had one mini roll & three thins for lunch...not a great example...but...been working hard yesterday...this  morning...deserved them...it was necessary.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 21, 2017)

grainger said:


> Just tell yourself you can only buy some if you walk there
> 
> Admittedly I added a few of these items to my weekly shop delivery after reading that thread too!


I did walk there grainger...took Harry for a good long walk...windy...but really enjoyed it...settled for Cadburys Mini Rolls...Dark Chocolate Digestive Thins...had some for lunch...enjoyed every last crumb.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 21, 2017)

OK...I'm not posting this to show off.  I'm posting because it might offer encouragement for those working hard to lose weight and get their BG under control.  I know it's a slog, but if you're lucky it may pay dividends.

At 1400 today I ate 100g of Gianduja (which is No 2 in my personal Top Of The Chocs chart).  My BG levels went...

1349/4.1
1400 (mmmmm...yummy chocolate)
1502/6.9
1610/5.6

RESULT!!!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 21, 2017)

Marsbartoastie said:


> OK...I'm not posting this to show off.  I'm posting because it might offer encouragement for those working hard to lose weight and get their BG under control.  I know it's a slog, but if you're lucky it may pay dividends.
> 
> At 1400 today I ate 100g of Gianduja (which is No 2 in my personal Top Of The Chocs chart).  My BG levels went...
> 
> ...


So you say MBT...where do we find this gem of a chocolate...need to test this myself...going to see what effect my mini roll & biscuits have in about an hour & a quarter.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 21, 2017)

Course, there’s a lot of Hazel nut paste in Gianduja, which affects the absorption of carbs. 

And Bubbsie has corrupted me into thinking constantly about Cadbury’s mini rolls....


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 21, 2017)

????
:!


----------



## Amigo (Oct 21, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> ????



Do the question marks signify you don’t understand the discussion or you’re just questioning which of these delectable delicacies to eat first Ralph?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 21, 2017)

I don't understand.
As to which to eat first, well all at the same time


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 21, 2017)

xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 21, 2017)

Vienesse whirls or tunnocks tea cakes, which should I take to work tonight? Can't make up my mind


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 21, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> So you say MBT...where do we find this gem of a chocolate...need to test this myself...going to see what effect my mini roll & biscuits have in about an hour & a quarter.


Well...started off at 5.5 before my 'lunch'...yes I am calling a Cadburys Mini Roll & three Dark Chocolate Digestive Thins lunch...tested about two and a half hours later...5.3...I'll take that.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 21, 2017)

TEA CAKES!!! only if they are dark chocolate though!! Haha x


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 21, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Vienesse whirls or tunnocks tea cakes, which should I take to work tonight? Can't make up my mind


Ooh Lucy I know the answer...I know... I checked the Vienesse Whirls out...was going to buy a packet...but...since there were six  in it...couldn't trust myself to buy them...whereas the Mini Rolls are individually wrapped...if I'd opened the whirls...they may have gone stale...unless I ate them all...would have been a sin to waste them...but...you can share the excess at work...take the Whirls.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 21, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh Lucy I know the answer...I know... I checked the Vienesse Whirls out...was going to buy a packet...but...since there were six  in it...couldn't trust myself to buy them...whereas the Mini Rolls are individually wrapped...if I'd opened the whirls...they may have gone stale...unless I ate them all...would have been a sin to waste them...but...you can share the excess at work...take the Whirls.




Yes, I really fancy the whirls and haven't had any for ages, plus I'm working tomorrow night, so, 2 tonight, 2 tomorrow night and 2 for my colleague, sorted!!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 21, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> TEA CAKES!!! only if they are dark chocolate though!! Haha x


Noooooooooooooooo...the whirls K...they are far more decadent...eat the cake...then the crumbs afterwards...will take you ages to finish them...far more satisfying...could last for hours


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 21, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Yes, I really fancy the whirls and haven't had any for ages, plus I'm working tomorrow night, so, 2 tonight, 2 tomorrow night and 2 for my colleague, sorted!!


Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 21, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> TEA CAKES!!! only if they are dark chocolate though!! Haha x



I've asked for the tunnocks in the cafe


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 21, 2017)

That’s cheating Lucy. No carbs in the cafe


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 21, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> That’s cheating Lucy. No carbs in the cafe




Best of both worlds


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 22, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Didn't buy the eclairs grovesy...20,2 carbs each...had an hours walk with Harry...stopped bought some Cadburys chocolate mini rolls 13.2 each...some Dark Chocolate Digestive Thins 3.8 carbs each...got home...had one mini roll & three thins for lunch...not a great example...but...been working hard yesterday...this  morning...deserved them...it was necessary.


A problem.
I recently discovered the digestive chocolate thins.  They just don't last very long as they are so moorish,


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 22, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Didn't buy the eclairs grovesy...20,2 carbs each


What ones were you looking at? You should keep a look out for these ones https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/251111323 x


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 22, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> What ones were you looking at? You should keep a look out for these ones https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/251111323 x


The wrong ones K...I was looking at the wrong ones...dohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...are these ones small?


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 22, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> A problem.
> I recently discovered the digestive chocolate thins.  They just don't last very long as they are so moorish,


The certainly are SB...so far I've managed to restrict myself to 2 or 3 at  time...just when it's been one of those days (you know)...don't buy them very often though.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 22, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> The wrong ones K...I was looking at the wrong ones...dohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...are these ones small?


They weigh around 40g each so they aren't really that small but great for a treat and bl**dy delicious too!  keep an eye out for them!  x


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 22, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> They weigh around 40g each so they aren't really that small but great for a treat and bl**dy delicious too!  keep an eye out for them!  x


K...you little Temptress...I may have to go back today now...all your fault....think I must have been looking at the giant ones.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 22, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> K...you little Temptress...I may have to go back today now...all your fault....think I must have been looking at the giant ones.


 SORRY! Lol, I'm hoping to have one next week at some point! A lunch I have planned - a slice toast, 400g pot of soup and an éclair comes in at just over 30g carbs, the only reason I cant get it any sooner is that it's next week my dad comes through and takes me to the supermarkets!! Haha, I will be stocking up on the pots of soup though and shoving them in the freezer as that's the only thing that needs a trip to the bigger town as its only Asda that stocks it!!  x


----------



## jusme (Oct 22, 2017)

I don't even know what these things are that have been listed but then again it is a good thing I don't because I wouldn't keep having such good HBa1c's - 5.7 this week!

jusme


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 22, 2017)

jusme said:


> I don't even know what these things are that have been listed but then again it is a good thing I don't because I wouldn't keep having such good HBa1c's - 5.7 this week!
> 
> jusme


I'm just catching the distant glow of your halo Justme


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 22, 2017)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'm just catching the distant glow of your halo Justme


And me MBT...I didn't know about them...until a 'certain temptress' mentioned them...she knows who she is.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 22, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> And me MBT...I didn't know about them...until a 'certain temptress' mentioned them...she knows who she is.


Resisted...took Harry for an hours walk...great...cleared my head...resisted a carb fest...home now with strawberries...Pepsi Max...feeling virtuous...possibly just a little guilty...Minni Rolls hidden at the back of the fridge.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 22, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Resisted...took Harry for an hours walk...great...cleared my head...resisted a carb fest...home now with strawberries...Pepsi Max...feeling virtuous...possibly just a little guilty...Minni Rolls hidden at the back of the fridge.


Get going woman, you know what I mean!  HAHA xx


----------

